# you know you are a furry when...



## xiath (Jun 26, 2008)

(first off, is this supposed to go here or the off topic board?  Sorry if this is in the wrong place or if this has been done before and if this is in the wrong place please tell me.)

this is an easy game type thing that i am sure most of you have done before.
If you haven't done it it is simple.  Simply complete the sentence "you know you are a furry when..."

for example i will put down my entry

you know you are a furry when you go shopping at Petco for clothing accessories for yourself.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

you know you're a furry when everyone on /b/ says they hate you, but you know that deep down they don't.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 26, 2008)

xiath said:


> you know you are a furry when you go shopping at Petco for clothing accessories for yourself.



i seem to qualify then. 

although i actualy go to petsmart...


----------



## xiath (Jun 26, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> i seem to qualify then.
> 
> although i actualy go to petsmart...



nice!  I have yet to go but i have decided to just go ahead and buy a blue collar (hopefully this one http://www.petco.com/product/101040/Petmate-by-Aspen-Pet-Comfort-Cushion-Collars-in-Royal-Blue.aspx ) and pet tags at petco (petco because it is only like a mile away from my house).  I would like to see the face of the cashier (sp?) if and when they ask 'what kind of dog' or 'whats your dogs name' or something like that and i say 'oh this isn't for him, its for me.' :lol:


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 26, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> i seem to qualify then.
> 
> although i actualy go to petsmart...



lol I went there but I didn't like the collars they had, the one I got at Walmart is much better.

You know your a furry when, you closet has fursuites and tails instead of clothes.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 26, 2008)

you know your a furry when some one says they need a suit and you think fursuit

you know your a furry when you wear black cat ears in july, or bunny ears in september


----------



## xiath (Jun 26, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> you know your a furry when some one says they need a suit and you think fursuit
> 
> you know your a furry when you wear black cat ears in july, or bunny ears in september



you do know that it is safe to hunt and eat rabbits in September, right? rofl


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 26, 2008)

You know you are a furry when, your porn stash doesn't have humans in it.
You know you are a furry when, you bark at the mail man.
You know you are a furry when, you are racing with you dog to get the ball first.
You know you are a furry when, you collect stuffed animals at the age of 30.
You know you are a furry when, your entire video collection is animated movies.
You know you are a furry when, you want to be the schools mascot.

thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 26, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you assume entertainment value of a game/book/movie to be proportional to the amount of athros present therein.

I'm so original.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 26, 2008)

"You know you're a furry when you live in your mother's basement, and behave as such."

(Family Guy parody)


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 26, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> You know you are a furry when, your porn stash doesn't have humans in it.
> You know you are a furry when, you bark at the mail man.
> You know you are a furry when, you are racing with you dog to get the ball first.





1. true. 

2. true, yes i've barked at the mail man before. 

3. did it all the time before my dog's got too lazy to run after it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 26, 2008)

You know when you're a furry when you masturbate to Robin Hood porn. >_>


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> You know when you're a furry when you masturbate to Robin Hood porn. >_>


Fact.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 26, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> 1. true.
> 
> 2. true, yes i've barked at the mail man before.
> 
> 3. did it all the time before my dog's got too lazy to run after it.



*sits RetroCorn down in a chair*

I sorry to inform you....but....your a furry, here have a milkbone.


----------



## xiath (Jun 26, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> You know you are a furry when, your porn stash doesn't have humans in it.
> .


<.< >.> ... i don't have a stash... atm... <.< >.>


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 26, 2008)

You know your a furry when you break your F5 button immediately following server downtime.


----------



## FuzzleBlue (Jun 26, 2008)

You know your a furry when you talk in LOL cats speak to your friends.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 26, 2008)

you know your a furry when your dog has use the leash to keep you form chaseing a squirrel (true for me)


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> You know your a furry when you break your F5 button immediately following server downtime.


 

i feel realy stupid for asking but what dose f5 do im afraid to tuch it bad thing happen when i mess around a press buttons


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> i feel realy stupid for asking but what dose f5 do im afraid to tuch it bad thing happen when i mess around a press buttons


refresh


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 26, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> *sits RetroCorn down in a chair*
> 
> I sorry to inform you....but....your a furry, here have a milkbone.



noez!!!! 

oh wait... that's a good thing. 

you know you've got me curious now, what with that thread the other day about if you've ever had a dogbone...

*runs off to have a snack*


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 26, 2008)

you know your a furry if you spend more time in the plushy section of the store than actually shopping


----------



## Monak (Jun 26, 2008)

You know your a furry when you enjoy having your head scratched just a bit too much

You know your a furry when said head scratching causes you pur loudly

You know your a furry when you have dreams that involve sex with many different anthromorphic species.

Last but not least you know your a furry when your bangin a fat chick on a deep sea fishing boat while your wearing a shark suit.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 26, 2008)

Monak said:


> You know your a furry when you enjoy having your head scratched just a bit too much
> 
> You know your a furry when said head scratching causes you pur loudly
> 
> You know your a furry when you have dreams that involve sex with many different anthromorphic species.



1. guilty

2. guilty 

3. waaaaaay guilty.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 26, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> 1. guilty
> 
> 2. guilty
> 
> 3. waaaaaay guilty.



+1


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

Monak said:


> You know your a furry when you enjoy having your head scratched just a bit too much
> 
> You know your a furry when said head scratching causes you pur loudly
> 
> ...


1. Yep.
2. can't say I purr.
3. Yeah, every sex dream I have is with anthro animals. 
4. No, can't say that I've been there.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 26, 2008)

haha, i'm so the least-furry furry


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 26, 2008)

When TGIF has another meaning for ya...


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

you know you you are a furry when you go get your leash, put it on, and tell your dog see you later

you know you are a furry when you see another dog in your yard and go "who the fuck is that bitch!??"

you know you are a furry when you get a raise and you pounce your boss

.....ive done....all this...no lie


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 26, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you post in a thread called "You know you're a furry when...".

HA! I WIN!:grin:


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 27, 2008)

you might be furry if after watching beauty and the beast you thought the prince was more attractive in his beast form than in his human form.

(guilty!.....and i told my mum this like aloooong time ago...and well my mom is afraid of what kind of boyfriends i'll bring home XD )

sorry but i love the beast, his human form sucks to me!


----------



## E-mannor (Jun 27, 2008)

you know your a furry if you are reading this thread.


----------



## Axelfox (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you join Second Life, just because of things like furnation Worlds.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when half the species you picture in your mind while reading about them in a book turn out as anthros.

This happens to me... well half the time.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 27, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> you might be furry if after watching beauty and the beast you thought the prince was more attractive in his beast form than in his human form.
> 
> (guilty!.....and i told my mum this like aloooong time ago...and well my mom is afraid of what kind of boyfriends i'll bring home XD )
> 
> sorry but i love the beast, his human form sucks to me!



yeah the anthro form is much better


----------



## WanderingRambler (Jun 27, 2008)

you know you're a furry when...you mow your lawn and find a car...oh wait...no, thats a redneck.

ok! you know you're a furry when you consider Furcadia as the greatest MMO ever XD

*guilty as charged*


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

WanderingRambler said:


> ok! you know you're a furry when you consider Furcadia as the greatest MMO ever XD


Eh? I thought that'd be WoW or EverQuest... Though nevermind.

You know you're a furry when the main thing that guides your shopping habits is presence of a cute mascot on front of the box.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you are a furry when you love Ratchet the lombax.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you are a furry when instead of greeting someone at the door, you pounce on them and precede to glomp


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 27, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> You know you are a furry when instead of greeting someone at the door, you pounce on them and precede to glomp



...or an animefag?


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you thrust your groin and say "Yiff!" to one of your friends because you know they are too and will most likely find it funny.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 27, 2008)

Nononono.....when I know I'm a furry , I was lookding for my {blank} .


----------



## railroad (Jun 27, 2008)

you know you are a furry when you post ANY  post in this forum 

EPIC WIN


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

Declaring Epic Win on your own post isn't really good manners.

You know you're a furry when you buy more cereal than you plan to eat.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh.....So .....


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

That was really useful and informative.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 27, 2008)

Let's get back on track - 

You know you're a furry when you don't use towels - you just shake your head really fast.


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Jun 27, 2008)

Let's geek it up some, eh?

You know you're a furry when you prefer the pre-Transmetals Beast Wars to the later episodes.  Or, if your favorite command code is "Beast Mode!".


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you switch to Firefox mainly because it has cool name and icon.



ExTo said:


> You know you're a furry when you don't use towels - you just shake your head really fast.


Oh shit, I do that.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you see a a mascot at a sporting event and you think 'Hmm, kinky.'


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you think modern films fail mainly due to lack of anthropomorphic characters.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 27, 2008)

*You know you are a furry when . . .*
You drink from a bowl
You bark at your neighbor's dog
You howl at night just to make the neighbor mad
Some one calls you a bitch and you say "No I'm a dragon, asshole!"

(sorry if any seem repeated, I just came in.)


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry if your homepage is FA and you're afraid of someone using a black light on your desk...


----------



## Monak (Jun 27, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Let's get back on track -
> 
> You know you're a furry when you don't use towels - you just shake your head really fast.



That would be me! YAY!


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 27, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You know you're a furry when you switch to Firefox mainly because it has cool name and icon.
> 
> 
> Oh shit, I do that.



me too :3
combined with my long hair it usually ends up with everything/everyone wet


----------



## ExTo (Jun 28, 2008)

Monak said:


> That would be me! YAY!





Draco_2k said:


> Oh shit, I do that.



Haha, more frequent than I thought.

You know you're a furry when you pant when it gets hot without having to tire yourself out first.


----------



## Monak (Jun 28, 2008)

You know your a furry when one of your legs shakes when your excited


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 28, 2008)

While we're talking about legs shaking...

You know your a furry when you scratch an itch and you leg starts shaking.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2008)

You know you are a furry when you are fanatic of the furry version of Robin Hood.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 28, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you unwillingly digigrade when going somewhere.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 28, 2008)

Monak said:


> That would be me! YAY!


That is something I actually do. I have this really awesome fan in my room. I just stand in front of that and shake my head back and forth. It works pretty well.

You know you're a furry when you'd rather see an anthropomorphic fox naked than Jessica Alba.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> That is something I actually do. I have this really awesome fan in my room. I just stand in front of that and shake my head back and forth. It works pretty well.
> 
> You know you're a furry when you'd rather see an anthropomorphic fox naked than Jessica Alba.


 


guilty


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> You know you're a furry if your homepage is FA and you're afraid of someone using a black light on your desk...


 
also guilty T_T


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 28, 2008)

You know you're a furry when your favourite movie of all times is a Disney's cartoon.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> You know you're a furry when you'd rather see an anthropomorphic fox naked than Jessica Alba.


Why, you cheapshot.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

i know i am an furry when i look at paws


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a headscratching obsession.  I luuuuuv it.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 28, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> You know you're a furry if your homepage is FA and you're afraid of someone using a black light on your desk...



guilty.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

uh oh
another reason
i know when i am an furry when i look at an paw ( cartoon version ) and get an b****
xD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow i'm not guilty of most of this stuff XD


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

no ur not 

to be true
i like talking about the ''effects'' it does to me xD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 28, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> no ur not
> 
> to be true
> i like talking about the ''effects'' it does to me xD



an intersting conversation could be made.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

go on :wink:

we must make this into a thread of our own lols


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah guys write some funny stuff as my sig says i'm in it for the lulz 

Anyhow FA isn't my homepage maybe i should make it my homepage hehe


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 28, 2008)

go on lonely make a thread of such intersting topics.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 28, 2008)

You know you're a furry when dressing up means your tail, ears, and collar.


----------



## Monak (Jun 28, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> I have a headscratching obsession.  I luuuuuv it.



Me too , I like to put my head in my mates lap and get a good scratch.  *stares off into space*  MMMMMMMMMMMM soft thigh pillow


----------



## BassMan (Jun 28, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you're full-grown, yet insist your parents still keep you on a leash


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 28, 2008)

ExTo said:


> You know you're a furry when you don't use towels - you just shake your head really fast.



*Raises paw*  That's me.



Drakaji said:


> You know you're a furry if your homepage is FA and you're afraid of someone using a black light on your desk...



Well...actually it's the floor...but close enough.


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 28, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you are haveing cybersex makeing godly posts and your partner says "moans" or "mmm"


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 28, 2008)

I do 99% of the things hear


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

you know ur a furry when u type fur in words like "furiends" and "thanks fur the add" and dont even realize it


----------



## ExTo (Jun 28, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you try to comb your arms and take at least 5 minutes to realize it.



reigoskeiter said:


> uh oh
> another reason
> i know when i am an furry when i look at an paw ( cartoon version ) and get an b****
> xD



Let's check that out.

*Removes shoes*



TheGreatCrusader said:


> You know you're a furry when you'd rather see an anthropomorphic fox naked than Jessica Alba.



Guilty.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jun 29, 2008)

You refer to your hands and feet as paws, your skin as fur, and use tons of furpuns


----------



## Bambi (Jun 29, 2008)

> You know you're a furry when you assume entertainment value of a game/book/movie to be proportional to the amount of athros present therein.


 
Oh shi - ...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 29, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Let's check that out.
> 
> *Removes shoes*
> 
> .


 
ok report?
xD


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

you know your a furry if you can think of things that tell you weather or not you are a furry


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

... if you post in this forum ^^

Look into Magikians sig... *i tink, it was his*


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you can't understand why being called a son of a bitch is such a bad thing.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Aug 12, 2008)

freder said:


> You know you're a furry when you can't understand why being called a son of a bitch is such a bad thing.



lol I love this one :mrgreen:


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 12, 2008)

You know your a Furry when your parents don't realize that your porn is actually porn.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 12, 2008)

FuzzleBlue said:


> You know your a furry when you talk in LOL cats speak to your friends.




I DO THAT ALLLLLL THE TIME, but it's soo fun!!


You know your a furry when you hang out with your pets more then your family (sorta true for me)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2008)

You can't stop playing Spyro after 2 hours.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 12, 2008)

You know you are a furry when you keep making the same Goddamned topic over and over again about the same irrelevant and stupid questions that furs insist on asking to soothe their egos.


----------



## Entropy (Aug 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Let's get back on track -
> 
> You know you're a furry when you don't use towels - you just shake your head really fast.


Not quite, I just wipe off most of the water and then stand there waiting for my body heat to make the water evaporate. Sometimes I use a fan as well.



Monak said:


> You know your a furry when one of your legs shakes when your excited


Yep, if I'm sitting down my legs sometimes bounce up and down really fast like I was drumming something.



Draco_2k said:


> You know you're a furry when you unwillingly digigrade when going somewhere.


I do this absolutely all the time when I'm not wearing shoes!



			
				TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> You know you're a furry when you'd rather see an anthropomorphic fox naked than Jessica Alba.


So true.



			
				FuzzleBlue said:
			
		

> You know your a furry when you talk in LOL cats speak to your friends.


Again guilty! But we're all internet junkies, /b/tards and geeks. We can do that! 
None of them are furries though. Oh no... apart from me! But the only two who know about furries hate our guts so I'm none too keen that they find out I am one.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 12, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> You know you are a furry when, your porn stash doesn't have humans in it.
> You know you are a furry when, you bark at the mail man.
> You know you are a furry when, you are racing with you dog to get the ball first.
> You know you are a furry when, you collect stuffed animals at the age of 30.
> ...



i meow at  people and i am only 25 *looks at the net full of  stuffies*


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 12, 2008)

You know your a furry when animal control keeps coming to your house.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 13, 2008)

You know youre a furry when you bark at your neighbors to say hello
You know youre a furry when you chase cars going 30 MPH down your street on foot.
You know youre a furry when you are browsing these forums.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

i know when i am an furry when i want to have sex whit an anthor male wolf 
or when i love male paws and other reasons


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 13, 2008)

When you dream about Furrys every night.


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 13, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> When you dream about Furrys every night.


 
I wish I was that lucky.  I only dream once every couple months.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> I wish I was that lucky. I only dream once every couple months.


 
i think ur wrong
but if u arent
geeeeez O.O


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 13, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> i think ur wrong
> but if u arent
> geeeeez O.O


 
Your telling me?  It's annoying as hell....  I really wish I dreampt more often.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Your telling me? It's annoying as hell.... I really wish I dreampt more often.


\

lol
dream right now!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Wanna dream to be a dragon, too 

You know you are a furry, if you **** *** **** **** ******... (no joke, but i won't say it loudly ^^)


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Wanna dream to be a dragon, too
> 
> You know you are a furry, if you **** *** **** **** ******... (no joke, but i won't say it loudly ^^)


 

lol
i think it has something to do about fucking


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> lol
> i think it has something to do about fucking



You think right ^^


----------



## pheonix (Aug 13, 2008)

You know your a furry when you wear a pair of rabbit ears to your girls doctors appointment.

You know your a furry when your on this forum whenever you have free time.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you have every StarFox game and love them all...except for Command's writing and character design, but you thought the gameplay was good and reminiscent of the unreleased StarFox 2 for SNES. (That's just me though.)

You know you're a furry when you have an FA account on the main site and one on its forums and post about furry things on both.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 13, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you just reserved a room at a furry convention.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Hell, you know you're furry when you ARE GOING to a furry convention...but you could be curious about or like to be in a furry's company.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 13, 2008)

When some dragon geek asks you what species of dragon you like and you say Spyro.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Unless you know the different kinds from looking into different versions. |D


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> When some dragon geek asks you what species of dragon you like and you say Spyro.



What's wrong, saying that ^^

...you yell "WTF! What's that for a ill crap?!" cuz you see (non-furry) porn advertisment... XD


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

You make a 'yiff' sound while yiffing.

o.o Hell, if you refer to it as yiffing at all.

~Raine


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 13, 2008)

You're a fur when you're a huge faggot and fuck dogs.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 13, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> You're a fur when you're a huge faggot and fuck dogs.


 
WHO TOLD YOU?!?!?


Would be hawt girls foxes for mez


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 13, 2008)

You're a furry when you get a boner from The Lion King.





Werevixen said:


> You're a fur when you're a huge faggot and fuck dogs.


WIN


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 13, 2008)

You know your a furry when you growl, whine and hiss D: .  

I hate doing that... but it's like a reflex, from before I was even aware of the furry fandom D<


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you laugh at furry jokes.


----------



## iRedPanda (May 18, 2011)

You know you are a furry when;
You get excited or happy about something and you feel your 'tail' wag. 
One of the things you want to buy this weekend is a collar cause you've been dying for one. 
You see your dog's old license for last year and you want to put it on your collar once you finally buy one.

o^o I hope none of those are repeats.


----------



## Icky (May 18, 2011)

Holy fuck, this is like a goddamned FAF time machine!

The Den was still awful, even way back when.


----------



## Xegras (May 18, 2011)

You know you're a furry when you necro a thread and get instantly assraped by an angry parrot.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 18, 2011)

Old threads belong in the grave.


----------

